# Rules around the GR Fish ladder



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

I was down at the ladder yesterday and the only hint that there were any rules regarding fishing near the ladder was a faded NO FISHING painted on the cement behind the guard rail. 
Of course there is a sign that says No fishing which is in the ladder itself. 
I think that GRPD took over responsibility for enforcement and it looks like they have given up. The yellow pole is down in the river and covered with rocks, the sign on the guard rail that used to explain the rules is unreadable and I couldn't find the bright blue line that I thought used to mark the bank very clearly. 
Does anyone know if the rules have changed or if they have given up?


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

More likely than not - the GRPD feels it has more important things to take care of. 

Steelie


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Jungle, baby!!
It's Salami Season 2013 on the Grand.
I heard most of the guys fishing on the ladder side were GRPD. 
No worries.
Grab your favorite flossing rig and get to filling that freezer.
Not like anyone cares.


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

Just call the GRPD Non-Emergency line: 456-3400 if people are fishing within 100 ft of the ladder.

They will respond. I have seen them stop by and issue tickets.

As to the sign, the City Parks department should be contacted to put up the signs. There used to one on the railing.

Parks Department: 616-456-3232, option 4


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Not a big river fisherman but can someone explain the term "flossing" to me as it applies to salmon in the river? I'm guessing its a form of snagging just curious on the history and details of the term. Thank


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

get a spool of fishing line and tie it to something in your living room at mouth level and secure it. walk into the line and let it go into your mouth.

attach a few hooks and repeat.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

no lead said:


> get a spool of fishing line and tie it to something in your living room at mouth level and secure it. walk into the line and let it go into your mouth.
> 
> attach a few hooks and repeat.


That right there is funny!


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the useful reponse, Steeler.

I thought it had been well marked before but it has been a while since I paid any attention to things down there.

I heard a guy yelling from the rock pile nearest the ladder at an old Chinese guy fishing on the bank very close to the ladder. I could imagine someone being confused after watching what goes on and not seeing any indication of the rules pertaining to the ladder. I truly wondered if the rules had been abandoned.

I will call both numbers and post anything they tell that is interesting.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

As stupid as the guys are fishing right at the entrance of the ladder...they are standing on the bank pitching right to their left into the little opening of the ladder...They need to have the the damn thing marked with a sign and explanation before they can hand out tickets. They can't just show up and ticket people for fishing in a spot that used to have a sign that said 'no fishing' a few years ago.

If you call the police or DNR all they can do is show up and tell the people not to do it...then after they leave other people will just show up and fish there five minutes later.

They need to mark the stupid thing with a sign and list of rules on where you can fish and where you can't...until then I don't see how they can enforce anything. 



> I heard a guy yelling from the rock pile nearest the ladder at an old Chinese guy fishing on the bank very close to the ladder. I could imagine someone being confused after watching what goes on and not seeing any indication of the rules pertaining to the ladder. I truly wondered if the rules had been abandoned.


That Chinese guy left with a huge stringer of fish!!! All giant 40lb carp! I watched him drag his stringer from the ladder to his car and he was parked next to me in the parking lot. He was proud as a peacock of his fish and he even asked me, "where are your fish?"


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

limpinglogan said:


> As stupid as the guys are fishing right at the entrance of the ladder...they are standing on the bank pitching right to their left into the little opening of the ladder...They need to have the the damn thing marked with a sign and explanation before they can hand out tickets. They can't just show up and ticket people for fishing in a spot that used to have a sign that said 'no fishing' a few years ago.
> 
> If you call the police or DNR all they can do is show up and tell the people not to do it...then after they leave other people will just show up and fish there five minutes later.
> 
> ...


Lol...how many u got?
Probably the same guy I saw buying salmon while fishing the ladder the other day.


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

I called the City parks number. They confirmed that the GRPD was responsible for the park and the rules regarding the ladder are still in effect and wondered why I was asking. I told them it looks like one sign is missing and the other is unreadable. Also, that the pole in the river was down and covered with rocks and the blue line was very difficult to see. The were surprised and seemed appreciative for the call. They said the area should be well marked and they would make sure the signs are replaced.

I think the GRPD assumed responsibility for enforcement from the DNR a few years ago and that on the bottom of the sign it cites the City Ordinance number.

Thanks again Steeler, I am reluctant to call any government office anymore but they were pleasant on the phone and seemed to care.


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

Stopped at the dam yesterday and there was a brand new sign on the railing that explained the fishing rules. Less than 2 weeks after I called. That is faster than I would expect from any government agency. There were about 15 anglers down there and none inside the prohibited zone. Thanks to steeler and the Grand Rapids Parks Department!


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Rules at 6th street? that is so crazy it might just work!


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

> Stopped at the dam yesterday and there was a brand new sign on the railing that explained the fishing rules. Less than 2 weeks after I called. That is faster than I would expect from any government agency. There were about 15 anglers down there and none inside the prohibited zone. Thanks to steeler and the Grand Rapids Parks Department!


Awesome!


----------



## lancenelson (Jun 10, 2009)

fishinfever said:


> Stopped at the dam yesterday and there was a brand new sign on the railing that explained the fishing rules. Less than 2 weeks after I called. That is faster than I would expect from any government agency. There were about 15 anglers down there and none inside the prohibited zone. Thanks to steeler and the Grand Rapids Parks Department!


Yeah, I noticed that it was finally posted too as soon as I walked in the other day. Good work. Now we just gotta get rid of those nasty snaggers I've been seeing up there.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/uv?04119000


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

lancenelson said:


> Yeah, I noticed that it was finally posted too as soon as I walked in the other day. Good work. Now we just gotta get rid of those nasty snaggers I've been seeing up there.


I have been thinking about that too, I don't see many out most of the year. a few during steelhead runs and that's about it, I think the only way we will get rid of snaggers is to get rid of salmon, something about the salmon makes these guys want to snag, either way a lot of people are unhappy on the rivers from mid-August to Mid-November. Then I believe the snaggers migrate into the woods after deer. Why I don't see it for suckers and steelhead runs are a mystery to me, spring fishing I am usually just hanging out alone, whole rivers to myself.

question on the sign tho, last time I was fishing there a lot I would get crowded by Hispanics on a regular basis, that sign only in English? in GR I would only have bi lingual signs.


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

fishinfever said:


> Stopped at the dam yesterday and there was a brand new sign on the railing that explained the fishing rules. Less than 2 weeks after I called. That is faster than I would expect from any government agency. There were about 15 anglers down there and none inside the prohibited zone. Thanks to steeler and the Grand Rapids Parks Department!


I called them too at the time so may be that helped nudge them along. The more of us call the more they will respond.

The next thing to deal with are the blokes who bring contraband on the east side boat launch. Not only are they illegal but they result in problematic behavior. Its bad enough dealing with the geniuses who cut in line for the 1st and 2nd runs.

Next time I'm calling the GRPD.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

steeler said:


> I called them too at the time so may be that helped nudge them along. The more of us call the more they will respond.
> 
> The next thing to deal with are the blokes who bring contraband on the east side boat launch. Not only are they illegal but they result in problematic behavior. Its bad enough dealing with the geniuses who cut in line for the 1st and 2nd runs.
> 
> Next time I'm calling the GRPD.


 That's been going on for many,many years.Maybe they should have someone passing out number cards, so you know who's next.:lol::lol: quit your bitchin n start your fishin.( lots of other spots to fish,go find um)


----------



## lancenelson (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm new to fishing downtown even though I've lived in GR for almost 4 years but it cracks me up when I'm fishing near the dam and can hear the guys over on the east bank hootin' and hollerin'. Is that like the party zone over on that bank? It's quite comical sometimes.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Like I said on another thread...I always look over there and wonder *** is going on over there.

I have seen some weird stuff...


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

The sign is in English only. 

It is much larger than the old one but I don't think it explains the rules as well as the old one, I am not certain. The City Code Sec number is at the bottom so someone could look it up for the entire wording. 

Not complaining, it lets someone you cares know that there are restrictions and I was very pleased with the response. Didn't see anyone in the prohibited zone today either.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

fishinfever said:


> Didn't see anyone in the prohibited zone today either.


then its a win! I haven't fished the area in a year, salmon run in about five. but during salmon runs there were always guy in that zone, not catching any fish while standing on shore.

but I do remember a guy right on the pipe out in the river, right on the legal line with a fly rod chucking a fly, getting a kang every other cast. he had a special glove that was like super glue on a salmon tail. he was all C&R, but he was casting into the ladder....they ban that in the sign?


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

The sign just says 

Fishing Prohibited 60 feet from Fish Ladder and 30 feet from bank.

That is from memory so the exact wording may differ a little. It does seem like it would be more helpful if it prohibited casting in an area 30 feet from the ladder also. 

Is a person fishing where they are standing or where they are casting? Hmmm. I am going to look up the actual City Code and see if it any more clear.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

That sounds good, these are just salmon so I don't care, I would probly get upset with walleye, defenitly get mad with sturgeon and lake trout, but if some guys are taking some pacific salmon out, no big deal, there are way too many. I have not tred to fish for them yet this year and have 3.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

fishinfever said:


> The sign just says
> 
> Fishing Prohibited 60 feet from Fish Ladder and 30 feet from bank.
> 
> ...


 That's a good question, but I think if someone was standing below the blue line,n casting up in to the ladder.(with 100# test line) n reeling them back,over the wall n out of the ladder, they would get a tic tic.( I think your fishing, where your hook lands)


----------



## fishintheblood (Mar 22, 2006)

the blue line and 30 feet out is a city ordnance to protect bystanders along the walk way. The city does not care if you fish that part of the river, only that you are not standing in it while fishing. Fishing in the ladder itself is enforced by the DNR. does not need to be posted because it is in the DNR fishing rule book that you can not fish in a ladder.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

There are rules for the ladder area? I guess I better go take my gillnet out of it. Got about 80 carp, one king, 13 coho and 9 steelhead last night.


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

If I read this correctly the opening to the ladder is off limits. 

Fishing in the rectangle 30 ft out from the face of the ladder and 60 feet downstream from the face of the dam is prohibited.

The wording on the sign isn't as clear as this maybe they should include a diagram to remove all doubt and make it easier to enforce.

I am done with this... tight lines everyone!

From Grand Rapids, Michigan, Code of Ordinances >> - TITLE IX&#8212;POLICE REGULATIONS >> Chapter 154 WATERWAYS >>

Sec. 9.187. Fishing Prohibited

No person shall catch, kill or attempt to catch any fish within, upon or adjacent to an area of the Grand River located between Sixth Street and I-196 having as its boundary on the north, the north line of Fourth Street extended easterly, and as its boundary on the south, a line sixty (60) feet south of the south face of the Fish Ladder and thirty (30) feet from the east face of the Fish Ladder and adjacent spectator viewing area on the west bank of the Grand River. No person shall engage in fishing within any area of the City of Grand Rapids or in the Grand River where signs have been posted prohibiting fishing. Such signs shall be placed within one hundred (100) feet of the bank along such prohibited area.

(Ord. No. 75-77, 8-19-75; Ord. No. 97-53, § 1, 11-18-97)


----------

